# Indian Pass Florida



## wood888 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

I plan on fishing the Indian Pass ramp area early October from a G3 1860. I will not be going out the pass, only the bay and lagoon. Any fishing or boating advice for that area? 
Thanks
Wood


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2016)

Lots of bars, so be careful.  The tripletail like the markers in that area.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 26, 2016)

Lots of tarpon that time of year. Don't be surprised if you hang something really big.


----------



## wood888 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello,

Thanks for the info.

Wood


----------



## blakely (Aug 27, 2016)

If going into the bay, stay close to the beach on your right until you get to the house with the blue roof before you turn left into the bay. This should keep you off the sandbar.


----------



## wood888 (Aug 27, 2016)

thanks


----------



## wood888 (Aug 28, 2016)

Any advice on bait?  We plan on most if not all artificial trout/redfish types (Gulps, plastic body minnows, on Popping Corks and Jig Heads)


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 28, 2016)

If you will go to the blue water outriggers store next to the piggly wiggly they are super nice and will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## wood888 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello,

Thanks for the Blue Water advice. I saw it "driving" around on Google Earth. I wondered about it.

Wood


----------



## Elkbane (Sep 2, 2016)

Take a look at the area on Google Earth. The Oyster bars on the North side of the lagoon hold redfish when the water is moving. I usually fish them with gold spoons with curlytail trailer. For some reason, I catch more fish on the North side (land side) than the South side (Island side).

Long Bar at the end of St Vincent's Island - can usually pluck a few big yellow-mouth trout off of it with surface plugs early in the morning - look for spots where water is flowing across the bar. Worth bouncing a jig along there for flounder too.

If the weather is decent, turn South from the tip of Long Bar and head toward Little St. George. There are some decent grass flats about 2/3 of the way across the bay that are decent trout fishing.

Elkbane


----------



## wood888 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello Elkbane,

Thanks for the tips. We give it a try.


----------



## wood888 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello,

Trip came and went.  Only caught a few scattered trout and redfish. Caught a lot of catfish.  Redfish came on the north bars. It was my first trip there and I was surprised at the amount of shallow bars. 
We fished the back of St. Joe bay one morning and caught only one trout, catfish, and got eaten alive by black flies. Thanks to all for the advice.


----------

